# Die SmoothWall-Geschichte



## Heiko (17 Januar 2002)

In der letzten c't wurde die SmoothWall einem Test unterzogen. Hierbei wurden einige potentielle konzeptionelle Schwachstellen aufgezeigt.

Der Autor versuchte, mit dem Entwicklerteam Kontakt aufzunehmen und diese zeigen sich mit dem bereits länger bekannten Charme erkenntlich. Die Entwickler waren grundlos beleidigt, was so weit ging, daß deutsche Chater im SmoothWall-IRC-Channel als "Nazi" bezeichnet wurden und deutsche IP-Adressen komplett gesperrt wurden. Trotz der heftigen Dementis wurden dann Patches für die angesprochenen Probleme zur Verfügung gestellt.

Dies war die Krönung einer längeren Entwicklung in die falsche Richtung (meine Meinung).

Der Beginn war, daß der Benutzer von SmoothWall - die eindeutig und und mehrfach als GPL bezeichnet wurde - deutlich und fast unverschämt aufgefordert wurde, Geld an die Entwickler zu "spenden", zeitweise sogar mit nervigen Popups. Dann wurde man aus dem IRC geworfen, wenn man nicht gespendet hatte. Entweder man entwickelt eine Software als GPL oder man entwickelt Payware. Man kann aber meiner Meinung nach nicht einfach die Arbeit vieler kostenloser Mitarbeiter (ich habe zum Beispiel im Übersetzungsteam mitgearbeitet) in Anspruch nehmen und dann diese auch noch derart plump auffordern, Geld zu spenden. Vor allem: ein Slogan von SmoothWall ist "Free Security for a free world". Jaja... :cry: 

Diese gesamte Entwicklung hat mich bewogen, SmoothWall den Status einer "Empfehlung" zu entziehen. Dummerweise gibt es keine direkte Alternative, so daß ich nicht umhinkomme, die Software vorzustellen. Nur "empfehlen" kann ich sie ruhigen Gewissens nicht mehr...


----------



## SprMa (20 Januar 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerweise gibt es keine direkte Alternative...



Naja, nicht ganz: Auf deinen Hinweis hin habe ich mal statt der SmoothWall (die ich persönlich für gar nicht schlecht halte) die Mandrake "Single Network Firewall (SNF)" < http://www.mandrakesoft.com/products/snf > ausprobiert.
Sie ist im Download größer (fast 300 MB) und leider nur in englisch. Dafür kann sie eines, was Smoothi nicht konnte: Dial-on-Demand für DSL. Meine User fanden es ziemlich nervig, jeden Früh nach der 24h-Zwangstrennung der .T... neu einwählen zu müssen. Außerdem ist mir Smoothie manchmal abgestürzt, wenn längere Zeit (z. B. über Feiertage) keine Verbindung bestand, aber ein Client - der Mailserver - immer wieder eine wollte.
SNF macht das DoD hervorragend. Nur *muss* man ihm einen DNS-Server geben; ebenso den Clients [Danke Heiko für den Tipp!]. Hier war Smoothie besser, der selber einen DNS-Server bereitstellte. (Wobei ich aber der Meinung bin, daß man dem SNF dies auch beibringen könnte, da "dahinter" eine volle Mandrake-Distribution läuft...)

Ansonsten ist SNF komplett über eine Weboberfläche (HTTPS-Verbindung) zu verwalten, die sich imho "besser anfühlt".

*Matthias*


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2002)

Angeblich hat auch SNF einen DNS-Server dabei.
Ich hab sie ja auch erst viermal installiert. :lol:
Dafür  macht Sie momentan prächtig DoB (= Dial on Bock - wählt nur, wenn sie auch Bock hat).
So kanns das jedenfalls nicht sein. 
Ich hab schon den Verdacht, daß es am RAM des Rechners liegt. Gerade diverse Linux haben nach meiner Erfahrung Probleme mit kritischen Riegeln. Ich habe am Fr. erst mal RAM getauscht und (mal wieder) neu installiert...

Astaro sieht auch recht nett aus, ist aber momentan offiziell für ADSL noch nicht geeignet. Es gibt zwar einen Patch, aber der ist "not supported".
Außerdem ist Astaro nicht GPL.

Momentan läuft bei mir jedenfalls wieder Smoothwall. Nicht ganz befriedigend aber immer noch besser als eine SNF mit DoB...  :cry: 

Außerdem sind meine User recht ungenießbar, wenn Inet nicht geht...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

die Firewallproblematik taucht immer öfter auf. Nun, letztlich habe ich mich für eine Hardwarelösung (DSL-Router) entschieden. Dieser bockt aber auch gerne und entzieht sich somit meiner Gewalt. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen DSL-Router, dessen Firewallfuntkionalität wirklich gegeben ist?

Grüßé

Micha


----------



## Heiko (5 Oktober 2002)

Kommt drauf an.
Wovor willst Du Dich denn schützen?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2002)

*Die Smoothwall Geschichte*

Sorry für die bescheuerte Antwort, aba.....

will man sich nicht vor ALLEM schützen????? (auch wenns nicht funzt  )  

Mail-Attacks bitte unter: net.zwerk[at]freenet.de
____________________________________________________________
Sie sind unsichtbar. Sie sind überall. Sie regieren die WELT.


----------



## Devilfrank (3 Dezember 2002)

????
Was will uns der Dichter nur sagen?
????
 :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2003)

*smoothwall-Geschichte*

...warum keine Alternative??
was ist mit fli4l?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2003)

*Smoothwall Alternative*

... und es gibt sie doch ....

schaut mal unter http://www.ipcop.org rein. IP Cop basiert auf dem GPL Code von Smoothwall wird aber unabhängig von den Smoothwall Leuten weiterentwickelt...

Installation genauso bzw. einfacher wie bei Smoothwall (Sprache läßt sich wählen Deutsch, Französisch, Englisch und Türkisch ...

CU


----------



## alaska (3 Februar 2003)

Was spricht gegen SuSE 8.1 Prof mit Firewall & Dante als socks-Proxy?
(mal von dem Konfigurationsaufwand abgesehen) ...
wobei diese kleinen komplettlösungen echt ne super sache für sich sind .. habe nur immer das gefühl da fehlt irgendetwas..aber nur so vom gefuehl her ...


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2003)

*Re: Smoothwall Alternative*



			
				Dumbledore schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal unter http://www.ipcop.org rein. IP Cop basiert auf dem GPL Code von Smoothwall wird aber unabhängig von den Smoothwall Leuten weiterentwickelt...
> 
> Installation genauso bzw. einfacher wie bei Smoothwall (Sprache läßt sich wählen Deutsch, Französisch, Englisch und Türkisch ...


Die Installation dieser Firewall wird auch in einem kleinen Artikel der c't 3/03 (Router mit Mehrwert) beschrieben. Ich selbst habe sie aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Ansonsten macht sie einen guten Eindruck.

Florian


----------



## technofreak (14 April 2003)

Der Artikel ist als kostenpflichtiger Download erhältlich (40 Cent) 

http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct/03/03/090/

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich habe das problem mit der zwangstrennung & kein DoD so gelöst: ich lasse den router alle 24h (morgens um 3:00 uhr) neu booten. anosnten läuft eh ständig was, was netzlast erzeugt und so keine trennung wegen inaktivität passieren kann.

ciao

mirko


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

Smoothwall -> Automatischer Reconnect? -> Kein Problem -> Einfach "Standleitung" bei der Dialup Seite auswählen und fertig.


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2003)

Das funktioniert zwar im Sinne einer dauerhaften Verbindung, ist aber kein Dial-on-Demand im eigentlichen Sinn...


----------

